# Used The Canon T2i/550D - Again!



## KelliWorld (May 22, 2011)

My director used the Canon again for the next video that we shot. This time we added a moving dolly and other stands to hold and maneuver the camera so that the angles would be more interesting. The lens he used was a Canon 16-35mm f2.8L. I rented it from Samy's for about $35.  I need feedback, please  

Please note that there's rapping in the song


----------



## Terry Leach (May 22, 2011)

Impressive..


----------



## KelliWorld (May 25, 2011)

Thank you Terry!!!


----------



## Formatted (May 25, 2011)

Song is crap, but the video for something like that is good.


----------



## KelliWorld (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Appreciate it...


----------



## finephoto2008 (Oct 2, 2011)

Very impressive.


----------



## matt.garnett (Nov 27, 2011)

Great editing and scene composing!! Only thing I would've changed is the font... It didn't seem to bring me any closer to the video and it gave it a little bit of a tacky feeling. Otherwise loved the sliding dolly!


----------

